# Epoxy over color preserver



## Fesster (May 19, 2010)

I just finished an open pattern wrap and was wondering how careful I need to be applying color preserver - i.e, if I get c/p on the rod blank in the spaces within the pattern is it going to be a problem?

I originally set out to do a close wrap, but liked the way the diamond pattern looked open. This is only my second rod and after the first one went so well, I decided to challenge myself a bit. So I did a 4-axis wrap. Also, it is a 10.5 foot rod and so I wanted my wrap to be long (it is a little under 300mm). Both decisions have proved to be big mistakes as it has taken me forever. Yeah, I like the way it looks open, but I also didn't have much more in me to close it.

Now if I can just not screw up the finishing...


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

If you get it on the blank, it can look cloudy. Same with metalic threads, I have notice the CP to cloud it up a little. Not bad, I just try my best to avoid getting it on the blank or on metalic trim bands.


----------

